# Auto lock



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys does the my12 have a feature which can be programmed to automatically lock the doors when you drive off. If so can anyone advise how to program it please. Thank you.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a 2010 version and it does it automatically did not have to program anything.

Bobby


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I am having the same issue with MY12 and my local Dealer is looking into it.

Its on the US spec models but I think its NOT on ours


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

I think you have to hold the lock button on the key for a few seconds to enable, there was a thread a while ago


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

goRt said:


> I think you have to hold the lock button on the key for a few seconds to enable, there was a thread a while ago


Maybe that was single door unlocking???


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Knew I was right(ish):


Found this in the manual, 3-6 Pre-driving checks and adjustments

"To activate or deactivate the automatic door lock
system, perform the following procedure:
1. Close all doors.
2. Push the ignition switch to the ON position.
3. Within 20 seconds, push and hold the
power door lock switch:
. to the LOCK position for more than 5
seconds to enable or disable the automatic
lock function, or
. to the UNLOCK position for more that 5
seconds to enable or disable the automatic
unlock function.
4. When activated, the hazard indicator will
flash twice. When deactivated, the hazard
indicator will flash once.
5. The ignition switch must be turned OFF and
ON again between each setting change.

That is for auto locking overall though, I think what NissanGTR mentioned is for the auto lock at 5mph

Found here: Disable auto door locks? - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

goRt said:


> Knew I was right(ish):
> 
> 
> Found this in the manual, 3-6 Pre-driving checks and adjustments
> ...


But we do not own US spec cars as I can not find that in my owners manual, It is however in the US version


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Try it?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

goRt said:


> Try it?


Have done :wavey: It no workie


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

The button's just by your hand anyway ...


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Alan said:


> Have done :wavey: It no workie


I've got a my11 for sale with the function working ;-)
Maybe I should put the price up.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine my09 has it too by default, it's not a US version either.

So would that mean if I'd sell my my09 and would buy a my12 I would lose this fabulous function


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I tried and no workie either


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Viper® said:


> Mine my09 has it too by default, it's not a US version either.
> 
> So would that mean if I'd sell my my09 and would buy a my12 I would lose this fabulous function


You have a unique 09 car then as no 09 GTR I have ever come across (and that runs into hundreds) has ever had auto lock on driving off. I looked into providing a solution 5+ years ago but never got anything sorted.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> You have a unique 09 car then as no 09 GTR I have ever come across (and that runs into hundreds) has ever had auto lock on driving off. I looked into providing a solution 5+ years ago but never got anything sorted.


I called my local NHPC this afternoon and the service manager told me that the earlier car 08-10/11s had that feature which could be programmed by the way explained by putting the ignition on and then pressing and holding the locking button down for five seconds and the indicators will flash to acknowledge settings. But he said that the newer nissan models don't do it even the jukes and micras. Bloody divs at nissan


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Let me double check tomorrow.

Unlocking the car only unlocks driver side, need to unlock twice for both doors too.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> Let me double check tomorrow.
> 
> Unlocking the car only unlocks driver side, need to unlock twice for both doors too.


That's the one where you press and hold unlock


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Viper® said:


> Let me double check tomorrow.
> 
> Unlocking the car only unlocks driver side, need to unlock twice for both doors too.


 Not asking about that I'm asking about when you drive off the doors automatically lock as an anti hijack feature.


----------



## dazis (Aug 24, 2008)

Just to be clear, pressing the Lock / Unlock is on the radio fob not the driver door?!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, that's what the instructions posted above say.

To someone who has this auto-lock function activated, what speed does the auto-lock lock the doors?
Also, do the doors unlock automatically when the ignition is switched off & do both doors unlock?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh sod it gunna fit my own alarm system to it which has the autolocking feature built in and can also start the car and then come out of the car and lock the cars whilst still running to warm it up.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok so I checked and I was wrong.

Shit happens when I drive. Apparently the lock button on the door is lit, that's probably why I thought it auto locked. But it must be because when I unlock it only unlocks the driver side. It doesn't auto lock.
This car sucks :chairshot


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Oh sod it gunna fit my own alarm system to it which has the autolocking feature built in and can also start the car and then come out of the car and lock the cars whilst still running to warm it up.


You won't be able to lock it from the GT-R fob (try locking your GT-R as it is running using your keys).


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

buzzysingh said:


> You won't be able to lock it from the GT-R fob (try locking your GT-R as it is running using your keys).


Yes I know buzz, that's why I use the toad alarm fob that allows you to to lock or unlock the car whilst it's started, I fitted one to my last gtr that I sold. Works a treat


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Answer from Nissan Tech

Nissan technical state that locking on the move is not a UK option!!!!
My GTR Tech has been looking at the demo handbook there are no indications that this can be done. 

Best regards


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

My 12 year old, bottom of range Clio will automatically lock the doors when you drive off. When I first got it it was set to do it. Thankfully you can turn the bloody feature off. It's just more trouble than it's worth. When I was picking someone up (normally the missus), I'd pull up, forget about the doors being locked and then she couldn't get in.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

snuffy said:


> My 12 year old, bottom of range Clio will automatically lock the doors when you drive off. When I first got it it was set to do it. Thankfully you can turn the bloody feature off. It's just more trouble than it's worth. When I was picking someone up (normally the missus), I'd pull up, forget about the doors being locked and then she couldn't get in.


You mean you had the option to lock the Mrs out and you were complaining..... You fool... Lol, its a bit different no one is gunna drag you out of your clio and drive off with it and if they did they would return it fairly quickly with £20 on the dashboard and a sorry note, as where a gtr is a bit different and it will come in handy should any low life tries it.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Takamo said:


> You mean you had the option to lock the Mrs out and you were complaining..... You fool... Lol, its a bit different no one is gunna drag you out of your clio and drive off with it and if they did they would return it fairly quickly with £20 on the dashboard and a sorry note, as where a gtr is a bit different and it will come in handy should any low life tries it.


That may well be indeed true !

But I've had what you might consider more desirable vehicles (Lotus, Noble & Aston) for the last 23 years and no one has ever tried to climb in my car when I've been driving it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Did you say more desirable... I hope your not comparing them to a gtr.... Lol


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Takamo said:


> Did you say more desirable... I hope your not comparing them to a gtr.... Lol


I meant more desirable than your average car, or indeed my fine Clio !


----------

